# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  کنکور تجربی بعد از سی سالگی..

## Django

*سلام دوستان.
خیلی وقته انجمن نبودم.
شما کسی رو میشناسید از بچه های انجمن که به تازگی بعد از سی سالگی کنکور داده باشه یا قصد شرکت داشته باشه؟
من میخوام توی سی و یک ساگی کنکور بدم.
نمیدونم بتونم یا نه.
درس خوندن تو این سن واقعا سخته..*

----------


## Nine

> اینجا میشه لینک گذاشت ؟https://www.kanoon.ir/Article/273043
> اینو بیین


وای این دوتا که معرکه بودن

----------


## DrDark13

> *سلام دوستان.
> خیلی وقته انجمن نبودم.
> شما کسی رو میشناسید از بچه های انجمن که به تازگی بعد از سی سالگی کنکور داده باشه یا قصد شرکت داشته باشه؟
> من میخوام توی سی و یک ساگی کنکور بدم.
> نمیدونم بتونم یا نه.
> درس خوندن تو این سن واقعا سخته..*


چند وقت پیش هم توی یه تاپیک گفته بودم که ...یکی از همشهریامون چند سال پیش، پسرش کنکوری بود اونم با 45 سال سن انگیزه گرفته بود کنکور بده، بکوب خوند و پزشکی اورد و الان دانشجوئه با اینکه پسرش نشد :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):   این دنیای لعنتی خیلی عجیبه هیچی توش نشد نداره...

----------


## telma_alen

> چند وقت پیش هم توی یه تاپیک گفته بودم که ...یکی از همشهریامون چند سال پیش، پسرش کنکوری بود اونم با 45 سال سن انگیزه گرفته بود کنکور بده، بکوب خوند و پزشکی اورد و الان دانشجوئه با اینکه پسرش نشد  این دنیای لعنتی خیلی عجیبه هیچی توش نشد نداره...


احسنت

----------


## Rubiker

> *سلام دوستان.
> خیلی وقته انجمن نبودم.
> شما کسی رو میشناسید از بچه های انجمن که به تازگی بعد از سی سالگی کنکور داده باشه یا قصد شرکت داشته باشه؟
> من میخوام توی سی و یک ساگی کنکور بدم.
> نمیدونم بتونم یا نه.
> درس خوندن تو این سن واقعا سخته..*


 سلام بزرگوار
بله گزارش کارات یادمه. ماشاالله پر تلاش و قوی بودی

دوست عزیز درس خوندن تو هر سنی سختی های خاص خودشو داره. پس نباید اجازه داد محدودیتهای ذهنیمون بر ما مسلط شه. من قبول دارم که درس خوندن تو این سن سختتره ولی اینم میدونم برای همه سخته. پس بیایم بگیم من اجازه نمیدم این باور مسموم بر زندگی من مسلط شه و بگم ولش کن سخته درس خوندن. یا بگم ولش کن من حال ندارم ادامه بدم. اتفاقا حالشو داریم خوبشم داریم. اگه غیر اینه اون دیگه کم کاری خودمونه. 
 در ضمن  اینم هست که ذهن شما تو این سن تحلیلش قوی تره و اینو احتمالا در مقایسه با سالهای قبل که کنکور دادی متوجه شدی. شما یه 3 4 سالی هم از من جوونتری نمیدونم چرا همه از من جوونترن کلا :Yahoo (4): 

بسان رود كه در نشيب دره سر به سنگ ميزند
رونده باش
اميد هيچ معجزي ز مرده نيست
 زنده باش

----------


## wonshower

> سلام بزرگوار
> بله گزارش کارات یادمه. ماشاالله پر تلاش و قوی بودی
> 
> دوست عزیز درس خوندن تو هر سنی سختی های خاص خودشو داره. پس نباید اجازه داد محدودیتهای ذهنیمون بر ما مسلط شه. من قبول دارم که درس خوندن تو این سن سختتره ولی اینم میدونم برای همه سخته. پس بیایم بگیم من اجازه نمیدم این باور مسموم بر زندگی من مسلط شه و بگم ولش کن سخته درس خوندن. یا بگم ولش کن من حال ندارم ادامه بدم. اتفاقا حالشو داریم خوبشم داریم. اگه غیر اینه اون دیگه کم کاری خودمونه. 
>  در ضمن  اینم هست که ذهن شما تو این سن تحلیلش قوی تره و اینو احتمالا در مقایسه با سالهای قبل که کنکور دادی متوجه شدی. شما یه 3 4 سالی هم از من جوونتری نمیدونم چرا همه از من جوونترن کلا
> 
> بسان رود كه در نشيب دره سر به سنگ ميزند
> رونده باش
> اميد هيچ معجزي ز مرده نيست
>  زنده باش


۹۹یه آقایی تو ۳۵سالگی پزشکی آوردند

----------


## I am Mahdi

تو پیج اینستاگرام کانون هستش یه زوج 30 ساله دوباره کنکور دادن پزشکی شهر خودشونو اوردن

----------


## prince

خواسته يا ناخواسته تو سن جووني آدم گاهي بهترين تصميم هارو نميگيره حالا تقصير خود آدمه يا نه قضاوت سخته ، گاهي محيط هم خيلي تاثير داره ، هرچي سن كمتر تاثير محيط و خانواده رو آدم شديد تر پس افزايش سن گاهي حتي مزيت هم هست وقتي كه تجربه كافي داري و اگر بتوني شرايط مناسب درس خوندن رو فراهم كني چرا كه نه طبيعتا دروس براي شما نسبت به بچه هايي كه تازه از دبيرستان فارغ التحصيل شدن ممكنه راحت تر هم باشه. سي سالگي سني نيست شما اگر قبول بشي مثلا رشته پزشكي تا نزديكاي چهل دكتر ميشي كه سالها ميتوني كار كني....
چند سال پيش يه بنده خدايي تا راهنمايي خونده بود ميخواست ديپلم بگيره بهم گفت سنم زياده گفتم تو الآن سي سالته ديپلم بگيري ميشي 35 فوقش ، خودت رو بزار جاي خود 35 سالت آيا اون لحظه ميخواي ديپلم داشته باشي يا نه؟ اگر آره برو بخون اگر نه كه به سلامت  :Yahoo (76):  خب متاسفانه نصيحت من جواب نداد و اون بنده خدا هم درس نخوند :Yahoo (20):  اما كلا فك نكنم استدلال غلطي بود فك نكنم اگر به كسي بگن توي 40 سالگي ميخواي دكتر باشي يا نه بگه نه (به شرط علاقه به دكتري ميگم باز يه عده نگن نه من مهندسي ميخوام :Yahoo (76): )




> سلام بزرگوار
> بله گزارش کارات یادمه. ماشاالله پر تلاش و قوی بودی
> 
> دوست عزیز درس خوندن تو هر سنی سختی های خاص خودشو داره. پس نباید اجازه داد محدودیتهای ذهنیمون بر ما مسلط شه. من قبول دارم که درس خوندن تو این سن سختتره ولی اینم میدونم برای همه سخته. پس بیایم بگیم من اجازه نمیدم این باور مسموم بر زندگی من مسلط شه و بگم ولش کن سخته درس خوندن. یا بگم ولش کن من حال ندارم ادامه بدم. اتفاقا حالشو داریم خوبشم داریم. اگه غیر اینه اون دیگه کم کاری خودمونه. 
>  در ضمن  اینم هست که ذهن شما تو این سن تحلیلش قوی تره و اینو احتمالا در مقایسه با سالهای قبل که کنکور دادی متوجه شدی. شما یه 3 4 سالی هم از من جوونتری نمیدونم چرا همه از من جوونترن کلا


شايد شما خيلي پيري خب :Yahoo (76):  شوخي ميكنم خودم هم خيلي جوون نيستم :Yahoo (20): 
حرفت كاملا درسته توي نوجووني(و اوايل جووني تو دوران دبيرستان و كنكور) گاهي آدم توانايي كافي براي تصميم هاي خوب نداره و توي پيري توانايي اجرا ! اما خب اين وسط يه جووني و ميانسالي هم هست كه بايد توش از داشتن اين دو تا فاكتور باهم استفاده كرد و به نتيجه خوب رسيد.

----------


## MMdibi

یاد قضیه 
یک نفر نان داشت اما بینوا دندان نداشت
آن یکی بیچاره دندان داشت اما نان نداشت 
می افتم ولی در کل زیاد دیدم کسی که 30 - 40 سال سن داشته و نشسته دوباره خونده و خب حقیقتا چون انگیزه شون بیشتره اخرش رتبه بهتری از دوازدهم ها میارن.

----------


## Saeed79

> *سلام دوستان.
> خیلی وقته انجمن نبودم.
> شما کسی رو میشناسید از بچه های انجمن که به تازگی بعد از سی سالگی کنکور داده باشه یا قصد شرکت داشته باشه؟
> من میخوام توی سی و یک ساگی کنکور بدم.
> نمیدونم بتونم یا نه.
> درس خوندن تو این سن واقعا سخته..*


سلام
همکلاسی خود من 31 سالشون بود دقیقا (متولد 68) و کنکور دادن و الان هم دندون اصفهان ان
جالبتر از اون اینکه گفت دقیقا شب یلدا استارت زدم ! پس شدنش قطعا میشه ...

----------


## Panizz

زندگی بخاطر سن و سال شانس موفقیت رو از کسی دریغ نمیکنه متاسفانه ذهن ما اینطور همه چیز رو محدود میبینه
بله قبول دارم شاید کمتر کسایی توی سن شما سمت درس باشن
ولی اونا درمورد مهمونی های هفته گذشته حرف میزنن و شما مشغول انجام دادن کاری که نتیجه مادام العمر داره! 
پارسال پانسیون خانومی رو داشتیم ۲۸ساله که دندون قبول شدن.‌ میگفتن فرق من با شما اینه که الان با تمام وجود درک میکنم که واسه زندگی ایده آلم باید بجنگم ولی شماها هنوز اون نیمه زندگی رو ندیدین و سرتون به سنگ نخورده.. چقدر امسال با تمام وجود درک میکنم حرفشونو.

----------


## Tor

> وای این دوتا که معرکه بودن


چی چیو معرکه بودن بابا دیگه بالاخره یه کم هم باید منطقی به قضیه نگاه کنی
توی سن 40 سالگی تازه باید بشینن تخصص بخونن :Yahoo (21): |

----------


## Nine

> چی چیو معرکه بودن بابا دیگه بالاخره یه کم هم باید منطقی به قضیه نگاه کنی
> توی سن 40 سالگی تازه باید بشینن تخصص بخونن|


اینا از روز اولی که قبول میشن یه پزشک به حساب میان 

اینا تو ۵۰ سالگی یه پزشک هستن و اونایی که ۱۸ سالگی هم شروع به خوندن کردن تو ۵۰ سالگی پزشک هستن چه فرقی میکنه؟!!!!!

----------


## Tor

> اینا از روز اولی که قبول میشن یه پزشک به حساب میان 
> 
> اینا تو ۵۰ سالگی یه پزشک هستن و اونایی که ۱۸ سالگی هم شروع به خوندن کردن تو ۵۰ سالگی پزشک هستن چه فرقی میکنه؟!!!!!


اصلا درکت نمیکنم  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Nine

> اصلا درکت نمیکنم


منم تو رو درک نمیکنم!

----------


## saeid_NRT

> *سلام دوستان. خیلی وقته انجمن نبودم. شما کسی رو میشناسید از بچه های انجمن که به تازگی بعد از سی سالگی کنکور داده باشه یا قصد شرکت داشته باشه؟ من میخوام توی سی و یک ساگی کنکور بدم. نمیدونم بتونم یا نه. درس خوندن تو این سن واقعا سخته..*


آره سخته فقط حواست باشه اگه دربیای بازم باید درس بخونی. ینی با کنکور تمومی نداری و تازه درس خوندنت شروع میشه. نکته دوم اینکه تنها سن و سال و تخصص و غیره مطرح نیس. چیزی که مهم تره شرایط خودته که میتونی بازم 5-7 سال درس بخونی و بعدش از صفر شروع کنی یا نه؟ نکته بعد اینکه یه سوال رو به خودت جواب بده: آیا راه دیگه ای به جز درس خوندن دارم یا نه؟ اگه داری برو همون راه.

----------


## Mobin.

> چی چیو معرکه بودن بابا دیگه بالاخره یه کم هم باید منطقی به قضیه نگاه کنیتوی سن 40 سالگی تازه باید بشینن تخصص بخونن|


دیدگاه کاملا خطی . ذهن کاملا مادی . قشنگ از اونا که نشستن چرتکه میندازن ببینن از کدوم روز باید پول پارو کنن .....

----------


## Tor

> دیدگاه کاملا خطی . ذهن کاملا مادی . قشنگ از اونا که نشستن چرتکه میندازن ببینن از کدوم روز باید پول پارو کنن .....


آره درسته گیرم که ذهن من خطی و مادی و سطحی نگر،
اما لااقل خودم رو گول نمیزنم و با خودم صادقم :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Mobin.

> آره درسته گیرم که ذهن من خطی و مادی و سطحی نگر،
> اما لااقل خودم رو گول نمیزنم و با خودم صادقم


منم موافقم که ما برای شرایط اقتصادی اومدیم تجربی . اما دیگه اینهمه ام اگه بخوای فقط به جنبه مادی رشته ها فک کنی خودت اذیت میشی . چون بخوای نخوای قراره زندگیتو تو این رشته ها باشی . انگار کسی که فقط بخاطر پول میره دندون و قراره هرروز از صبح تا شب با  دهن مردم با هزار اذیت و مکافات کار کنه بخاطر اون پولی که بدست میاره

----------


## Django

*up*

----------


## hossein1399

من هستم، کارشناسی عمران دارم ، متولد ۶۹ ، 
اون زمان رتبه ۶۰۰ و خورده ای اوردم ولی سال ۹۹ با دو ماه خوندن رتبه نجومی و الان هم باز ۲ ماه مونده به کنکور فکر کنم نجومی بیارم البته قصدم ۱۴۰۱ هست 
پیامبر اکرم فرمودند
ز گهواره تا گور دانش بجوی
امیدوارم موفق و پیروز باشین

----------


## Zero_Horizon

چندماه پیش یه مهندس کامپیوتر حدود 30 ساله باهام ارتباط گرفته بود برای راهنمایی درمورد کنکور
میگفت میخواد دندون قبول شه و کنکور 1401 هدفش بود ، درکنار کارش میخواست درس رو هم جلو ببره 
درکل اگه دنبال مثالید اینجور افراد کم نیستن

----------


## reza122

تو این مملکت راه سختی در پیش دارید

----------


## freedom39

به نظرمن که دیر نیس تا ادم زندس میتونه به خواسته هاش برسه خودمم 37 سالمه و کنکور 1401 میخوام شرکت کنم

----------


## Saturn8

> به نظرمن که دیر نیس تا ادم زندس میتونه به خواسته هاش برسه خودمم 37 سالمه و کنکور 1401 میخوام شرکت کنم


هدفتون چیه ؟

----------


## high-flown

قبلن فک می کردم دیره ولی الان به اندازه موهای سرم نمونه دیدم تو40سالگی پزشکی آورده

----------


## hossein1399

البته فکر کنم برای دستیاری، سن  باید زیر 45 سال باشه

----------


## high-flown

> البته فکر کنم برای دستیاری، سن  باید زیر 45 سال باشه


زیر42
برای خانواده شهداآزاد

----------


## mojtabamessi

اگه سنت بالاس برنامه بلند مدت اصن نریز ۱ ماه بشین بخون ببین وضعیتت چجوریه میفهمی درسارو میتونی تست بزنی یا ن اگه تونستی برنامه ۱ ساله بچین نتونستی هرجوری شده وارد بازار کار شو مطمئنن پول توش بیشتره اونی بیکاره ک عرضه نداره فقطم بلده غر بزنه 
الان همه شدن مشاور ولی مشاور نیاز داشتی ویسای رایگان چنل پرسش پاسخ افشار عالیه رایگان هم هست تو گوگل سرچ کن

----------


## MOHAMMAD-B

سلام
ببین دوست عزیز پزشکی مسیر ساده ای نیست اما نشدنی هم نیست ، یه نکته ای که خیلی ها ازش غفلت میکنن اینه که نباید فقط به کوتاه مدت فکر کرد و حتی فقط به قبولی ، شما اگر پزشکی قبول بشید تازه باید هفت سال شبانه روزی تلاش کنید ، هم شیفت و هم درس...
نکته دوم اینکه بعد از پایان 7 ساله هم پزشکا یا درگیر تخصص و این داستانا میشن یا درگیر کارای تحقیقاتی و...
پس به کوتاه مدت نگاه نکن فقط ، فقط یک سال و هفت سال نیست ، باید عمرت رو بزاری و یه لایف استایل کاملا متفاوت داره.
اگر علاقه داری به اون سبک زندگی بسم ا... ترس نداشته باش و با انگیزه بشین بخون. اگر این سبک زندگی باب میلیت نیست بگرد دنبال یه کار مناسب تر.
به سنت نگاه نکن ، ببین این راه رو واقعا میخوای؟ اگر میخوای ، باید سبک زندگیت رو تغییر بدی و خودت رو عادت بدی به مطالعه منظم.
آرزوی موفقیت دارم برای شما

----------


## rogi

_محدودیت نداره که...قانون برا دستیاری عوض  شده ؟
۱۴۰۰ که دفترچه اومده محدودیت نداره...._

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام
> ببین دوست عزیز پزشکی مسیر ساده ای نیست اما نشدنی هم نیست ، یه نکته ای که خیلی ها ازش غفلت میکنن اینه که نباید فقط به کوتاه مدت فکر کرد و حتی فقط به قبولی ، شما اگر پزشکی قبول بشید تازه باید هفت سال شبانه روزی تلاش کنید ، هم شیفت و هم درس...
> نکته دوم اینکه بعد از پایان 7 ساله هم پزشکا یا درگیر تخصص و این داستانا میشن یا درگیر کارای تحقیقاتی و...
> پس به کوتاه مدت نگاه نکن فقط ، فقط یک سال و هفت سال نیست ، باید عمرت رو بزاری و یه لایف استایل کاملا متفاوت داره.
> اگر علاقه داری به اون سبک زندگی بسم ا... ترس نداشته باش و با انگیزه بشین بخون. اگر این سبک زندگی باب میلیت نیست بگرد دنبال یه کار مناسب تر.
> به سنت نگاه نکن ، ببین این راه رو واقعا میخوای؟ اگر میخوای ، باید سبک زندگیت رو تغییر بدی و خودت رو عادت بدی به مطالعه منظم.
> آرزوی موفقیت دارم برای شما


*به اینکه پزشکی یک لایف استایل هست و با 99 درصد مشاغل دیگه فرق داره به شدت ایمان آورده ام*  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## freedom39

> هدفتون چیه ؟


 دندون اگرم نشد زیر شاخه های پزشکی

----------


## miss_shadow

چرا وقتی حرف از درس خوندنه همیشه به سن خاصی محدود میشه؟مثلا یه ادم 31ساله دیگه نمیتونه رویا یه چیزی روداشته باشه صرفا به خاطر سنش؟هر سنی که داری اگه علاقه ای داری دنبالش برو

----------


## NormaL

> چند وقت پیش هم توی یه تاپیک گفته بودم که ...یکی از همشهریامون چند سال پیش، پسرش کنکوری بود اونم با 45 سال سن انگیزه گرفته بود کنکور بده، بکوب خوند و پزشکی اورد و الان دانشجوئه با اینکه پسرش نشد  این دنیای لعنتی خیلی عجیبه هیچی توش نشد نداره...


تو ۵۵ سالگی در حالی که باید برا نوه هاش قصه تعریف کنه باید برا آزمون فوق تخصص بخونه:/
نمیدونم واقعا بر جه اساسی با اینا انگیزه میگیرین

----------


## _Joseph_

> تو ۵۵ سالگی در حالی که باید برا نوه هاش قصه تعریف کنه باید برا آزمون فوق تخصص بخونه:/
> نمیدونم واقعا بر جه اساسی با اینا انگیزه میگیرین


* فک کنم اجازه نداره تخصص شرکت کنه 
فک کنم سقف سن برای آزمون دستیاری 42 سال باشه
 البته فک کنم این قانون رو ابطال کردند ولی هنوز اجرایی نشده 
اگه کسی اطلاعات دقیق داره به ما هم منتقل کنه* :Yahoo (1):

----------


## NormaL

> * فک کنم اجازه نداره تخصص شرکت کنه 
> فک کنم سقف سن برای آزمون دستیاری 42 سال باشه
>  البته فک کنم این قانون رو ابطال کردند ولی هنوز اجرایی نشده 
> اگه کسی اطلاعات دقیق داره به ما هم منتقل کنه*


خب دیگه بدتر
اگه هدف کسی که از ۴۵ تا ۵۳-۴ سالگی میخواد پزشکی بخونه "کسب علمه" خودش بشینه کتاب بخونه://// اصلا تو کتم نمیره

----------


## Nine

> خب دیگه بدتر
> اگه هدف کسی که از ۴۵ تا ۵۳-۴ سالگی میخواد پزشکی بخونه "کسب علمه" خودش بشینه کتاب بخونه://// اصلا تو کتم نمیره


مگه همه باید طبق منطق یه کاری رو انجام بدن؟!یکی دلش میخواد انجام بده ما که تو شرایط اون نیستیم که بفهمیم چرا اینکارو میکنه...


به من چه/به تو چه/به ما چه!

----------


## Sattar___m

> خب دیگه بدتر
> اگه هدف کسی که از ۴۵ تا ۵۳-۴ سالگی میخواد پزشکی بخونه "کسب علمه" خودش بشینه کتاب بخونه://// اصلا تو کتم نمیره


سلام
اینقدر مردم رو قضاوت نکن
مطمئن باش همین کسایی که قضاوتشون کردی همون شرایط برات پیش میاد
خود من این جوری بودم و این شرایط برام پیش اومده

----------


## NormaL

> سلام
> اینقدر مردم رو قضاوت نکن
> مطمئن باش همین کسایی که قضاوتشون کردی همون شرایط برات پیش میاد
> خود من این جوری بودم و این شرایط برام پیش اومده


داداش فازت چیه واقعا
یه جوری میگی انگار چیکار کردم

من نه توهین کردم نه قضاوت کردم. فقط گفتم این به نظرم غیرمنطقیه که یکی بشینه تو ۵۰ سالگی پزشکی بخونه. بشینه پزشکیشو بخونه به منم ربطی نداره. اما از نظر من کار مسخره ایه. تمام

----------


## miss_shadow

داداش خوبه شما در عصرهای گذشته زندگی نمیکردی و گرنه مانع از ظهور کلی دانشمند و فیلسوف میشدی!ببین شما چقد زندگی مثه یه ربات برنامه ریزی کردی که فلان سال باید چیکار کنیم! 50سالگی رم مثه اون یارو تو تبلیغات قدیمی تلوزیون که ایزی لایف میبست تصویر کردی!منطقتم به یه ور بقراط.

----------


## -Shirin-

*دکتر رها رادفر,دندانپزشک معروف* :Yahoo (8): 
​https://www.aparat.com/v/qovx6/%D8%B...B4%D8%AF%D8%9F

----------


## 1401

به نظر من اگر کسی صرفا برای پولدار شدن بخواد پزشکی بخونه چه 18 سالش باشه چه 40 سال داره کار اشتباهی میکنه اما اگر کسی از روی علاقه آرزوی رسیدن به چیزی داشته باشه حتی اگه تو 70 سالگی بره دنبال آرزوش کار درستی کرده شما  75 ساله باشی و در راه آرزوت بمیری بهتر از این که هیچ وقت بهش نرسی و حسرت به دل بمیری

----------


## Sattar___m

> داداش فازت چیه واقعا
> یه جوری میگی انگار چیکار کردم
> 
> من نه توهین کردم نه قضاوت کردم. فقط گفتم این به نظرم غیرمنطقیه که یکی بشینه تو ۵۰ سالگی پزشکی بخونه. بشینه پزشکیشو بخونه به منم ربطی نداره. اما از نظر من کار مسخره ایه. تمام


ببین داداش گلم هنوز جونی و نمیفهمی
به این قران هر کسی رو توی دل هم مسخره کنی و یا قضاوتش کنی بلاش به سرت میاد گفتم خودم این جوری بودم نه شما
ایشاالا شما موفق باشی

----------


## NormaL

> ببین داداش گلم هنوز جونی و نمیفهمی
> به این قران هر کسی رو توی دل هم مسخره کنی و یا قضاوتش کنی بلاش به سرت میاد گفتم خودم این جوری بودم نه شما
> ایشاالا شما موفق باشی


چه بامزه

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط NormaL


چه بامزه


چه تناقضی بین قصه گفتن و آزمون دستیاری هست ؟
بقول دوستمون خوبه در گذشته نبودی 
به انگلیسی سرچ کن ببین اصلا شروع پزشکی در سن ۶۰ ،۷۰ سال اصلا غیر عادی نیست.پزشکی در کل دنیا مسیر طولانی هست...
اصلا سن معیار خوبی نیست کلی آدم ۱۸ سالگی وارد میشن! عمر بعضی اونقدر کوتاهقبل عمومی با عزرائیل دیدار میکنند....
در این بین شاید یکی ۵۰،۶۰ وارد پزشکی...بشه و در ۶۰،۷۰ آزمون دستیاری بده....سن فقط عدد هست.
ما ایرانیهانمیدونم چراااااااا و چراااااااا اینقدر نگاه مادی داریم؟
مهم کیف و لذت از زندگی هست...یکی این مدل کوکه ،یکی با خرید،گشتن...._

----------


## NimaHdp

> *سلام دوستان.
> خیلی وقته انجمن نبودم.
> شما کسی رو میشناسید از بچه های انجمن که به تازگی بعد از سی سالگی کنکور داده باشه یا قصد شرکت داشته باشه؟
> من میخوام توی سی و یک ساگی کنکور بدم.
> نمیدونم بتونم یا نه.
> درس خوندن تو این سن واقعا سخته..*


بابای من دو بار کنکور داد با فاصله ده سال حدودا. هر دو بار هم پزشکی شیراز قبول شد. دفعه اول که قبول شد به دلایلی نتونست ادامه بده. دفعه دوم تو ۳۷ سالگی و با وجود داشتن من و خواهر کوچک ترم که محصل بودیم رتبش دو رقمی شد. مثالی بارز تر از بابام ندیدم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## NormaL

> _
> 
> چه تناقضی بین قصه گفتن و آزمون دستیاری هست ؟
> بقول دوستمون خوبه در گذشته نبودی 
> به انگلیسی سرچ کن ببین اصلا شروع پزشکی در سن ۶۰ ،۷۰ سال اصلا غیر عادی نیست.پزشکی در کل دنیا مسیر طولانی هست...
> اصلا سن معیار خوبی نیست کلی آدم ۱۸ سالگی وارد میشن! عمر بعضی اونقدر کوتاهقبل عمومی با عزرائیل دیدار میکنند....
> در این بین شاید یکی ۵۰،۶۰ وارد پزشکی...بشه و در ۶۰،۷۰ آزمون دستیاری بده....سن فقط عدد هست.
> ما ایرانیهانمیدونم چراااااااا و چراااااااا اینقدر نگاه مادی داریم؟
> مهم کیف و لذت از زندگی هست...یکی این مدل کوکه ،یکی با خرید،گشتن...._


چه ربطی به نگاه مادی داره عزیز من چرا چیز رو به شقیقه ربط میدی.
در ضمن من نظرمو گفتم.
و شما هم از اون دسته آدمایی هستی که همیشه میخوان ایران و ایرانی رو عقب مونده جلوه بدن و هی بگن آره جوامع غرب از ما فکرشون باز تره و فلان و این حرفا.
اولا که این قضیه هیچ ربطی نگاه مادی نداره و اینجوری که میگی هم ایرانیا نگاه مادی ندارن.
دوما هم شما به هر کسی با هر ملیتی با هر زبونی بگی طرف تو ۵۰-۶۰ سالگی میخواد تو دانشگاه پزشکی بخونه بهت میخندن. چون منطقی نیست و با عقل جور در نمیاد
باز هم میگم من نظر خودم رو میگم و به همه ی کسایی که میخوان تو ۶۰ سالگی توی دانشگاه پزشکی بخونن هم احترام میذارم اما به نظر من این کار منطقی ای نیست. اگر هدف کسب علمه میتونه کتاب و مقاله بخونه.

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط NormaL


چه ربطی به نگاه مادی داره عزیز من چرا چیز رو به شقیقه ربط میدی.
در ضمن من نظرمو گفتم.
و شما هم از اون دسته آدمایی هستی که همیشه میخوان ایران و ایرانی رو عقب مونده جلوه بدن و هی بگن آره جوامع غرب از ما فکرشون باز تره و فلان و این حرفا.
اولا که این قضیه هیچ ربطی نگاه مادی نداره و اینجوری که میگی هم ایرانیا نگاه مادی ندارن.
دوما هم شما به هر کسی با هر ملیتی با هر زبونی بگی طرف تو ۵۰-۶۰ سالگی میخواد تو دانشگاه پزشکی بخونه بهت میخندن. چون منطقی نیست و با عقل جور در نمیاد
باز هم میگم من نظر خودم رو میگم و به همه ی کسایی که میخوان تو ۶۰ سالگی توی دانشگاه پزشکی بخونن هم احترام میذارم اما به نظر من این کار منطقی ای نیست. اگر هدف کسب علمه میتونه کتاب و مقاله بخونه.



نظرت محترم..
دوست عزیز،بنظرت ی آدم خودش میتونه در رشته مثل پزشکی برا خودش اسناد باشه....
والا ی درس فیزیولوژی ما توسط چند استاد مختلف تدریس شد!
پزشکی که جا خود.
هر آدمی دوست داره پاداش بگیره ، کارنامه و مدرک.....نوعی تشویق و تنبیه هست.
و اینکه چرا منطقی نیست؟
غیر این هست که از نظر شما ی فرد ۵۰،۶۰ ساله نمیتونه ازش استفاده کنه؟
راستی اگر به انگلیسی سرچ کنی متوجه میش اتفاقا میاره سن ی عدد هست و حتی ۶۰ برا شروع پزشکی دیر نیست ....بزنی میاره میبینی 
و مقال هم میاره براش_

----------


## mahdi_artur

*هیچ وقت دیر نیست و هیچ وقت هم زود نیست، اما بالای ۸۰ درصد ورودی های رشته پزشکی آدم هایی هستن که بدون هیچ پیش زمینه ذهنی این رشته رو برای ادامه تحصیل انتخاب می کنن. صرفا به این دلیل که بازده بالاتری نسبت به رشته x داره و رتبه های شاخ تری در این رشته ها قبول میشن و با قبول شدن جایگاه ویژه تری در اجتماع خواهی داشت و یکجورایی عموم اینها برای خاص بودن تلاش می کنند.

کنکور عملا تبدیل به ملاک و معیاری برای جدا کردن افراد عادی و خاص در جامعه شده. در ت خمی بودن این معیار که شکی نیست و هر جای دنیا که شما برید و حرف از یک آزمون ۲۷۵ تستی بزنید که هر سال باعث خوشبختی واهی یک عده و بدبختی واهی تر یک جمعیت لااقل ۵۰۰ هزار نفری میشه تا ساعت ها به شما میخندن و بعد بحالتون شروع به گریه کردن می کنند.

همون طور که گفتم عمده افرادی که میان کنکور میدن جزو اونهایی هستن که دوست دارن خودشون رو با رتبه ت خمی کنکور به بقیه و اطرافیان ثابت کنن از این نظر کارشون میتونه مسخره باشه مخصوصا اگر سن و سالی گذشته باشه ازشون و عده کمتری که واقعا با علاقه ورود میکنند به بحث کنکور منظورم افرادی هست که اتفاقا کم تعداد هم نیستند و واقعا عاشق یادگیری و علم و مطالعه و مهارت افزایی هستند اینها که غالبا وقت شون رو با مجازی تلف نمی کنند و عموما هم عضو این انجمن ها نیستند و از هر فرصتی برای مطالعه استفاده می کنند موفق میشن هم در کنکور هم در دانشگاه هم در هر زمینه وابسته به علم دیگه ای که فعالیت می کنند چون آدمی زاد در هر زمینه ای علاقه و پشتکار داشته باشه موفق میشه. ولی خب برای بار هزارم میگم که بالای ۸۰ درصد شرکت کننده ها صرفا اسم کنکوری یدک می کشند در عمل بی بخارن.*

----------


## Rubiker

در کل افرادی که با سن بالاتر و خارج از عرف یه کنکوری (نمیخوام مترو معیار بذارم و بگم 25 یا 30 یا 40 و ...) کنکور میدن باید سه مورد رو در نظر داشته باشن

1. برای درآمد بالاتر داشتن و پول اینکارو نکنن که فاجعه است. راههای بهتری برای کسب درآمد هست.  

2. حرف بقیه نباید براشون اهمیت داشته باشه. اگر حرف  بقیه بخواد روش اثر بذاره بهتره فاتحه کنکور دادن رو بخونه. چون همیشه هستند افرادی که نظر میدن و از اینکار خوششون میاد

3. برای جایگاه اجتماعی بالاتر  اینکارو نکنه. شاید از نظر یه جوان کنکوری پزشکی خیلی شاخ باشه ولی از دیدگاه عموم جامعه اینطور نیست و متاسفانه کسی جایگاه و منزلت بالاتری داره که پول بیشتری داشته باشه. حالا این فرد ممکنه یه پزشک باشه یا یه دلقک اینستاگرامی. برای عموم جامعه کسی که تو اینستا داره آموزش آب در هاون کوبیدن میده خیلی با ارزشتر و محبوبتر از پزشکی هست که در یک روستا به مردم اون روستا خدمت می کنه. آخرش میگن او اگه دکتر خوبی بود تو روستا کار نمی کرد

----------


## Sattar___m

> بابای من دو بار کنکور داد با فاصله ده سال حدودا. هر دو بار هم پزشکی شیراز قبول شد. دفعه اول که قبول شد به دلایلی نتونست ادامه بده. دفعه دوم تو ۳۷ سالگی و با وجود داشتن من و خواهر کوچک ترم که محصل بودیم رتبش دو رقمی شد. مثالی بارز تر از بابام ندیدم


میشه یه کم بیشتر توضیح بدید؟بسیار جالبه

----------


## asal_tf

کار خیلی سختیه اینکار ولی اگه کلاس و مشاور خوب بگیری و خودتم یکسال روزی 10-12 ساعت وقت بزاری به شرط داشتن مقدار متوسطی استعداد و مقدار بسیار زیادی حوصله چرا که نه، قطعا نتیجه میگیری

----------


## NimaHdp

> میشه یه کم بیشتر توضیح بدید؟بسیار جالبه


البته
بابای من دو سال کنکور داد قبول نشد. متاسفانه اون موقع خیلی خیلی اوضاع زندگیشون داغون بود. توی یه روستای دور افتاده و بدون هر چیزی که نشونه تمدن باشه
خلاصه، بعدش رفت سربازی و بعد از سربازی نشست خوند دوباره و پزشکی شیراز قبول شد. سال ۷۸ یه اتفاقاتی افتاد که نتونست ادامه بده تحصیلشو و ده سال از دانشگاه و درس دور بود. تو این ده سال کارمند بانک بود، ازدواج کرد و من و خواهر کوچیکم به دنیا اومدیم. بعد از ده سال دوباره خوند و دوباره پزشکی شیراز قبول شد

----------


## Sattar___m

> البته
> بابای من دو سال کنکور داد قبول نشد. متاسفانه اون موقع خیلی خیلی اوضاع زندگیشون داغون بود. توی یه روستای دور افتاده و بدون هر چیزی که نشونه تمدن باشه
> خلاصه، بعدش رفت سربازی و بعد از سربازی نشست خوند دوباره و پزشکی شیراز قبول شد. سال ۷۸ یه اتفاقاتی افتاد که نتونست ادامه بده تحصیلشو و ده سال از دانشگاه و درس دور بود. تو این ده سال کارمند بانک بود، ازدواج کرد و من و خواهر کوچیکم به دنیا اومدیم. بعد از ده سال دوباره خوند و دوباره پزشکی شیراز قبول شد


بسیار عالی
الان دانشجو ترم چند هستن؟ راضی هستن؟ ورودی چند؟ امورات زندگی چطور میگذره؟

----------


## Bahar_mohammadi

اگه علاقه دارین و میدونین که موفق میشین خدا یاورتون تلاش كنین قطعا موفق میشین  :Yahoo (5):

----------


## NimaHdp

> بسیار عالی
> الان دانشجو ترم چند هستن؟ راضی هستن؟ ورودی چند؟ امورات زندگی چطور میگذره؟


قربون شما
الان چند سالی هست پزشک عمومی هستن
از ۷۸ تا ۸۸ دور بودن از درس. دفعه دوم ورودی ۸۹ 
خدا رو شکر. در حدی هست که بتونیم یه زندگی متوسطو داشته باشیم حداقل. پزشک عمومی تو این شرایط که خیلی تعدادشون زیاد شده، باید شهرت و سابقه کار زیادی داشته باشه و مطب و جای کار از خودش باشه که درآمدش خوب باشه وگرنه باید شیفت به شیفت تو این درمانگاه و اون درمانگاه و بیمارستان کار کنه که درآمدش تعریفی نداره متاسفانه (نسبت به زحمتی و چندین سال درسی که میخونن). به عدد بگم ماهی ۱۰ تا ۱۵ تومن درآمد داره
خیلی از شغل های دیگه هستن که اگه شما اگه همون ۶ ۷ سال درسی که واسه پزشکی و دندون پزشکی میخونی، واسه این شغلا وقت بزاری و کار کنی درآمدشون ده ها و صد ها برابر پزشکاست (بله صدها برابری هم هست. مثلا بعضی مشاورین املاک یا پیمان کار ها و...)

----------


## ali_12

> البته
> بابای من دو سال کنکور داد قبول نشد. متاسفانه اون موقع خیلی خیلی اوضاع زندگیشون داغون بود. توی یه روستای دور افتاده و بدون هر چیزی که نشونه تمدن باشه
> خلاصه، بعدش رفت سربازی و بعد از سربازی نشست خوند دوباره و پزشکی شیراز قبول شد. سال ۷۸ یه اتفاقاتی افتاد که نتونست ادامه بده تحصیلشو و ده سال از دانشگاه و درس دور بود. تو این ده سال کارمند بانک بود، ازدواج کرد و من و خواهر کوچیکم به دنیا اومدیم. بعد از ده سال دوباره خوند و دوباره پزشکی شیراز قبول شد


افرین به پشتکار و همت پدرتون.قلمچی هم میرفتن؟ترازشون چند میشد

----------


## NimaHdp

> افرین به پشتکار و همت پدرتون.قلمچی هم میرفتن؟ترازشون چند میشد


لطف دارین شما 
نه قلمچی نبود که اونجا 
اونا نون گیرشون نمی اومد بخورن. اون زمان فقط کتاب درسی میخوندن قبول میشدن
مثلا تعریف میکرد میگفت در طول روز از صبح زود تا غروب که مشغول کشاورزی و دامداری بودیم. فرصت درس خوندن نداشتیم. شبا هم که برق و آب و گاز و این حرفا نبود. یه چراغ نفتی داشتیم روشنش میکردیم با نورش درس میخوندیم. اونم نوری که از نور فلش های گوشی الان کمتره. شب روشنش میکردیم میخوندیم تا صبح. بعد صبح که میرفتیم تو آینه خودمونو میدیدیم با موجودی ناشناخته مواجه میشدیم که صورتش سیاه سیاه شده بود (از دود چراغ نفتی)  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## telma_alen

> چند وقت پیش هم توی یه تاپیک گفته بودم که ...یکی از همشهریامون چند سال پیش، پسرش کنکوری بود اونم با 45 سال سن انگیزه گرفته بود کنکور بده، بکوب خوند و پزشکی اورد و الان دانشجوئه با اینکه پسرش نشد  این دنیای لعنتی خیلی عجیبه هیچی توش نشد نداره...



اره من یادمه برگای همه رو ریختوندی با این مثالت :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Sattar___m

> قربون شما
> الان چند سالی هست پزشک عمومی هستن
> از ۷۸ تا ۸۸ دور بودن از درس. دفعه دوم ورودی ۸۹ 
> خدا رو شکر. در حدی هست که بتونیم یه زندگی متوسطو داشته باشیم حداقل. پزشک عمومی تو این شرایط که خیلی تعدادشون زیاد شده، باید شهرت و سابقه کار زیادی داشته باشه و مطب و جای کار از خودش باشه که درآمدش خوب باشه وگرنه باید شیفت به شیفت تو این درمانگاه و اون درمانگاه و بیمارستان کار کنه که درآمدش تعریفی نداره متاسفانه (نسبت به زحمتی و چندین سال درسی که میخونن). به عدد بگم ماهی ۱۰ تا ۱۵ تومن درآمد داره
> خیلی از شغل های دیگه هستن که اگه شما اگه همون ۶ ۷ سال درسی که واسه پزشکی و دندون پزشکی میخونی، واسه این شغلا وقت بزاری و کار کنی درآمدشون ده ها و صد ها برابر پزشکاست (بله صدها برابری هم هست. مثلا بعضی مشاورین املاک یا پیمان کار ها و...)


بسیار عالی
واقعا جالب بود و انگیزشی
فرق بین یه پزشک دانشگاه شیراز با یه املاکی و دلال از زمین تا اسمون هست....
الان قضد نداره برای تخصص بخونن ایشون؟

----------


## _Joseph_

*به گزارش «تابناک» به نقل از مهر، کنکور سراسری سال ۹۹ در روزهای ۲۹، ۳۰ و ۳۱ مرداد و اول شهریور ماه ۹۹ در گروه های آزمایشی هنر، علوم ریاضی و فنی، علوم انسانی، علوم تجربی و زبان های خارجی برگزار می شود. از تعداد یک میلیون و ۱۴۶ هزا رو ۱۲۸ نفر ثبت نام کننده در کنکور سراسری تعداد ۶۶۸ هزار و ۶ نفر زن (۵۸.۲۸ درصد) و ۴۷۸ هزار و ۱۲۲ نفر مرد (۴۱.۷۲ درصد) هستند.**مسن ترین داوطلب یک داوطلب مرد متولد ۱۹ تیرماه ۱۳۱۶ از شهر اصفهان در گروه علوم تجربی و جوان ترین داوطلب مرد متولد ۲ شهریور ۱۳۸۴ ساکن شهر قدس استان تهران شرکت کننده در گروه علوم تجربی هستند. تعداد یک میلیون و ۳۹۳ هزار و ۲۳۳ کارت برای آزمون سراسری سال ۹۹ صادر شده است. تعداد داوطلبان سال ۹۹ نسبت به تعداد داوطلبان سال ۹۸، ۲۷ هزار و ۱۱۳ نفر بیشتر است.

یادی کنیم از این کلیپ 
*

*و البته این کلیپ* :Yahoo (106):

----------


## NimaHdp

> بسیار عالی
> واقعا جالب بود و انگیزشی
> فرق بین یه پزشک دانشگاه شیراز با یه املاکی و دلال از زمین تا اسمون هست....
> الان قضد نداره برای تخصص بخونن ایشون؟


لطف دارین شما  :Yahoo (1): 
والا خودش که میگه ما عمرمونو کردیم. این قرتی بازیا دیگه به ما نمیاد  :Yahoo (4): 
ولی در کل شرایط زندگیمون متاسفانه اونطور نیست که فرصت داشته باشه یا بتونه بخونه. هزینه ها سرسام آور بالا رفته. به خصوص که اعضای خانواده بالای ۲ ۳ نفر باشن

----------


## Sattar___m

> لطف دارین شما 
> والا خودش که میگه ما عمرمونو کردیم. این قرتی بازیا دیگه به ما نمیاد 
> ولی در کل شرایط زندگیمون متاسفانه اونطور نیست که فرصت داشته باشه یا بتونه بخونه. هزینه ها سرسام آور بالا رفته. به خصوص که اعضای خانواده بالای ۲ ۳ نفر باشن


ایشالا که ایام به کام شما و خانواده گلتون باشه.....

----------


## NimaHdp

> ایشالا که ایام به کام شما و خانواده گلتون باشه.....


همچنین واسه شما

----------


## n3gin2000

> *سلام دوستان.
> خیلی وقته انجمن نبودم.
> شما کسی رو میشناسید از بچه های انجمن که به تازگی بعد از سی سالگی کنکور داده باشه یا قصد شرکت داشته باشه؟
> من میخوام توی سی و یک ساگی کنکور بدم.
> نمیدونم بتونم یا نه.
> درس خوندن تو این سن واقعا سخته..*


سلام یه آقای دکتری بودپارسال30سالگی دندلنپزشکی ازادبروجردقبول شداسم کاربریش توانجمن یادم رفته ولی شمارشودارم یه پیام خصوصی بهم بدیداگه اجازه دادشماره یاایدی تلگرامش روبهتون بدم

----------


## n3gin2000

> بابای من دو بار کنکور داد با فاصله ده سال حدودا. هر دو بار هم پزشکی شیراز قبول شد. دفعه اول که قبول شد به دلایلی نتونست ادامه بده. دفعه دوم تو ۳۷ سالگی و با وجود داشتن من و خواهر کوچک ترم که محصل بودیم رتبش دو رقمی شد. مثالی بارز تر از بابام ندیدم


ماشاالله چه بالای باحالی :Yahoo (1): 
البته بابای منم خیلی باهوشه :Yahoo (8): 
ولی فقط نصیحت میکنه وخودش درس نمیخونه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## NimaHdp

> ماشاالله چه بالای باحالی
> البته بابای منم خیلی باهوشه
> ولی فقط نصیحت میکنه وخودش درس نمیخونه


لطف دارین شما  :Yahoo (1): 
خدا باباتونو نگه داره واستون 
بابای منم از اوناست که میگه دانش آموز باید روزی دو سه هزار تا تست بزنه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## n3gin2000

> لطف دارین شما 
> خدا باباتونو نگه داره واستون 
> بابای منم از اوناست که میگه دانش آموز باید روزی دو سه هزار تا تست بزنه


ممنونم ان شاالله همچنین بابای شماهم خداحفظ کنه :Yahoo (8): 
خخخ اره میگن دانش آموزفقط وظیفش اینه که روزی18ساعت درس بخونه :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## NimaHdp

> ممنونم ان شاالله همچنین بابای شماهم خداحفظ کنه
> خخخ اره میگن دانش آموزفقط وظیفش اینه که روزی18ساعت درس بخونه


فداتون  :Yahoo (1): 
حکایت اون ملا شده که همه رو نصیحت میکرد اونوقت خودش...  :Yahoo (4):

----------

